
Gmail plugin that lets send (or receive) email later [invites] - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/08/12/boomerang-for-gmail-send-and-receive-email-when-its-handy-for-you/?awesm=tnw.to_16g7C&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to&utm_content=twitter-publisher-other
======
drusenko
In case anybody knows:

\- Does this plug-in send any data from the client to their server?

\- Why does the plug-in require access to my history?

\- What is the relative possibility that someone could gain access to (a) read
existing mail/mail headers, (b) have ongoing access to read my mail/mail
headers?

~~~
acqq
It's simple if you think about it: the company has its own servers, and as far
as I understand, what presented as a "plugin" is a browser extension.

So yes, I'm very sure it's not something that runs only on your machine and
only communicates with google.

Call me paranoid, but I wouldn't give one more company the access to my
e-mail. However it seems quite common today, that's what a lot of "social"
sites prompt people and they gladly enter the login data.

------
tom
Boomerang rocks. It's the simple functionality that I've wanted in my inbox
for YEARS. I get a cubic butt-load of email and the problem with it, is it's
all on the schedule of someone else. I need to deal with things, but not right
now, but if I don't, it gets lost below the fold. I've tried special labels
(and compound special labels). I've tried starring things (and plus labels and
compound special labels). I've tried reminders outside of email. I've failed
at all of them. Inbox 1, Tom 0 - though it's more like Inbox 365, Tom 0.
Failing at this is VERY bad for a bootstrapping startup founder. You cannot
afford to drop these balls.

Boomerang started as a get stuff in your inbox when it's relevant tool and
that's been the biggest win for me. But the scheduled sending is quickly
rooting itself into my email workflow. I am almost always heads down coding
late at night and will often take breaks to wade through some email. Replying
to everything at 3am is not ideal as I then get caught in the 4 - 8am slam of
crap email that fills everyone's inbox. Choosing to have my stuff hit an inbox
at 10 or 11am, so I'm after the crap and before lunch rocks. Wait, did I just
give up one of my super secret competitive advantages over all the rest of you
startup folks?

Anyway, I've been using Boomerang since early in their alpha. I've also know
the Baydin team really well (we went through TS together in 2009) for a while.
Good guys working really hard to solve real problems and make email not suck.

Is it perfect? Not yet. It requires a new version of FF, the Boomerang button
is on the left of the Save Now button when you're composing (change this
please Alex!), and it can't reply to my email for me, but so far it's pretty
freaking awesome. Inbox 0, Tom 1.

------
appswell
In response to Jmaygarden, I've used their plug-ins before, and have met the
guys behind this project as well. They're a trustworthy Boston based company,
and excited to finally get to use this for Gmail, where I do most of my mail.

------
jmaygarden
Can anyone vouch for this company? The plug-in looks useful, but I'm paranoid
about giving out access to my email account.

~~~
champion
Sure, I know Alex and he's a very trustworthy guy, in as much as you should
trust a guy from MIT ;-) (Those beaver rings are some kind of secret decoder
ring I'm sure of it.)

He's been working on making email more useful for a while, and was in the same
TechStars Cambridge class I was last summer.

------
PStamatiou
The Firefox & Chrome extensions can be found here it appears (via a Scoble
tweet): <http://www.baydin.com/boomerang4gmail/download/>

~~~
hendrakieran
If that doesn't work, try this instead: Chrome:
[http://www.baydin.com/boomerang4gmail/download/boomerangforg...](http://www.baydin.com/boomerang4gmail/download/boomerangforgmail-0.1.1.crx)
Firefox:
[http://www.baydin.com/boomerang4gmail/download/boomerangforg...](http://www.baydin.com/boomerang4gmail/download/boomerangforgmail-0.1.1.xpi)

------
jasonlotito
Well... that's interesting. A bit like my own new 'startup' DuctMail. Except
rather than a plugin, DuctMail is usable from any email system. Works the same
way though. Send an email, tell DuctMail when you want it to send you the
email later, and it sends back the email. No plugins required. Works with
email.

------
JimmyL
I would love this if it were an Outlook plugin (or even better, a BlackBerry
app) - but I'm guessing that the Enterprise market will come much later, if at
all.

In the meantime - or if you don't use Gmail - I find hitmelater.com is good
for something like this, although I'm not crazy about their lack of timing
granularity.

~~~
danwolff2
After entering code: "We've heard things like 'this has totally changed my
work life' about Boomerang for Outlook, and we hope you'll have the same
experience with Boomerang for Gmail!"

For Outlook 2003, 2007, and 2010 it's a 14-day Trial ($14.95 purchase) at
<http://www.baydin.com/boomerang/>

So, not free, but it's available.

~~~
JimmyL
That's what I get for simply reading the article, as opposed to clicking
through - thanks!

Now to begin the crusade to get IT to let me install this...

------
axiom
Bah. Doesn't work in Google apps. Shame, it looks really useful.

------
sebastianavina
Two word: GOOGLE CALENDAR

------
OrangeGuutan
b4gtweet

Enjoy :)

